# My Classic Project



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Looking good, thanks for sharing


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

What is the false floor material including the braces keeping the channel open for draining?


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like a great project, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> What is the false floor material including the braces keeping the channel open for draining?


For the angled pieces it looks like polyester and chopped strand mat layed up on a u-shaped male mold.

The flat CSM/Poly panels can be made by laying up glass on a piece of waxed tempered glass or a piece of waxed lamenated wood such as melamine (bathroom board).

OSWLD 2: Very cool build.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Were you who was with James at the Bash? Either way, congrats on the project...looks nice.


----------



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks, and no, that was our cousin Wyatt


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Judging from the pictures, not only is this another first-class build, but you guys are the world's coolest ********. 
How on earth do you get all those toys???


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> And ill go ahead and thank my brother James and cousin Joe for the help.


No prob bra. We'll get it done before the rally. Especially if i get on your 'program'. I'll have plenty of time.

I don't know if anyone has noticed, but this boat/motor combo has been together before. This was Tanner's motor i bought from him then sold it to my brother. And TomFL bought the hull then ended up sellin it to my brother too. Kinda crazy.

Here it was


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you guys have made a whole lot more progress with it than I did for sure!

Glad to see her being brought back to life. 

-T


----------



## Gheenoe_Pirate (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great! I just picked up a classic myself and am looking to make some small mods... I'm nowhere to the skill level of you guys...
What is the purpose of a false floor? I think the term kind of explains itself ( a new floor over the original? but what's the purpose?) and how much did that middle seat cushion cost ya? it's pretty slick looking! did ya get it from the shop in titusville?


----------



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the false floor mainly because it makes the floor of the boat flat and it's a chase to run wires and hide stuff like that. I had the seat made by a company in Mims, I'm not sure of the name, I think it's the same place the Gheenoe shops have make theirs. Mine with the 4" foam ran about $175.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

you guys are animals!! love the build, when your done can I borrow all you you guys to help me finish my NMZ? ive only been working on it for a year now?!


----------



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

And this is where im at right now.  Im at the fun part now, adding all my accessories, so hopefully the rest will go quick.  I only have one little setback i have to fix.  Just a note, make sure you know where youre drilling holes when you are drilling a hole through the bottom of your boat and dont do it on a chime, ouch


On one side, the foam seperated from the fibergrass, so we had to fill the void with some foam (if you do this, make sure you get the foam that expands or contracts).


































Ready to paint


























Time to start rigging it out


----------



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

this is the minor set back i was talking about, but its all patched and painted now.


----------



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

heres the motor with fresh paint and decals


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't tell you how cool it is to see that hull brought back to life. 

You guys are doing an awesome job, I like the new color!

Betcha can't wait to get it out on the water, eh?

-T


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

im definitely ready to get on the water, im gonna try to have it ready in about a week. the hard part is done.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

boats lookin' like new again [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

when it comes to those noe's, you and your brother are animals....


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> when it comes to those noe's, you and your brother are animals....


They do have a gift.

Nice work!


----------



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

well....the boat should be done by now, but i ran into a problem.  the motor ran fine when i took it off the previous boat, but for some reason it doesnt wanna run right.  it starts up fine, but once you start giving it throttle, it starts to miss.  we've tried all the little tips and tricks that we know, so i think shes gonna have to go to the shop.  but i made a little progress before i ran into the motor problem.

i mounted my motor, jackplate, steering, throttle, trolling motor bracket, switch panel, and cd player.









this is my trolling motor bracket we made









heres the motor with one of toms electric jack plates









throttle and steering

















i cut in a switch panel and cd player on the backside of the dry storage









heres a good picture of the "shallow grave" fittin in with the big boats


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks sweet, man. I hope you get the motor issues squared away. Trust me...I know how it feels :-[

BTW...new paint and decals on the motor make it look better than new. Good stuff.


----------



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

> Looks sweet, man.  I hope you get the motor issues squared away.  Trust me...I know how it feels  :-[
> 
> BTW...new paint and decals on the motor make it look better than new.  Good stuff.


thanks, and i agree with you on the motor.  the good thing is that this is the only motor like it, for now


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> heres a good picture of the "shallow grave" fittin in with the big boats


Why you gotta dwarf my boat?


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I knew there was something I loved about that color and it just hit me!

Go Blue Raiders!!!


----------

